# كيف تضيف نجوم لامعــة على تصميمكـ ..



## pola (11 يناير 2006)

*كيف تضيف نجوم لامعــة على تصميمكـ ..*

درس بسيــط .. لكيفيـــة إضافة النجوم اللامعــة على التصميم بصورة متحركـــة .

بعد إتمامكـ للتصميم تقــوم بـنسخ التصميم كمــا هو موضح .​





فيصبح على هذا الشكــل ​

ومن ثم تضيف النجوم على اللاير المنسوخ 
ومن ثم تقوم بفتح برنامج ( الإيميج ريدي )​


وتقوم بنسخ اللاير​


وبعدهــا تقوم بتغيير الوقت لسرعة الحركة​


ومن ثم تقوم بإزالة العين عن اللاير الثاني​


ولحفظ التصميم على امتداد gif​


فيصبح التصميم بهذا الشكــل​ 


.
.
.
منقول للفائدة​


----------



## pola (11 يناير 2006)

انا اسف على اللون الاصفر ما كنتش اعرف ان سوف يظهر كدة


----------

